# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Emergency african dwarf frog question

## Adf23

Hi! I was wondering if it's normal for my African dwarf frogs to be really hyper and jumpy. I just bought 3 and they seem to be jumping trying to get out? They keep constantly coming up for air when they should be staying on the bottom. I'm very worried because I bought 2 African dwarf frogs 2 days ago and one of them died. I searched my question on Google, and it says they may be dying. I don't know what to do or how to fix the problem. Thanks

----------


## Carolinagirl

Hi, i am totally new to this website, but i will try to help you.  Have you made sure there is no chlorine in their water...very important.  You might test their water stats with some test strips.  You can get them at pet stores in the aquarium section.  It may take a while for new frogs to calm down. The young ones are usually very active.  Make sure you have a lid on your tank with good ventilation.  i hope all goes well.  Carolinagirl

----------


## Terry

Sorry to hear about your frogs. The dwarf aquatic frogs, like all the frogs in the clawed frog family, are very sensitive to water conditions. Like mentioned in the previous post, you will need to condition the water or use bottled spring water (which can get expensive). I have been keeping these frogs and their larger cousins for many years. The water conditioner I use us Stress-Coat, but any good quality conditioner will do. There is a lot of great information about the care of these frogs on the Aquatic Frog forum or you can check out a highly recommended website http://davidcecere.pipidae.org/

----------

